# Microsoft word for MAC v.X keeps crashing



## social worker (Oct 24, 2008)

Date/Time: 2008-10-29 16:23:18 +0000
OS Version: 10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: Microsoft Word
Path: /Applications/Microsoft Office X/Microsoft Word
Version: ??? (???)
PID: 368
Thread: 0

Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x859e4020

Thread 0 Crashed:
0 MCPZ.stb 0x005d0758 0x5c59d0 + 0xad88
1 MCPZ.stb 0x005cfcb0 0x5c59d0 + 0xa2e0
2 MCPZ.stb 0x005d3734 0x5c59d0 + 0xdd64
3 MCPZ.stb 0x005d548c 0x5c59d0 + 0xfabc
4 MCPZ.stb 0x005d4e54 0x5c59d0 + 0xf484
5 MCPZ.stb 0x005d4df4 0x5c59d0 + 0xf424
6 MCPZ.stb 0x005d4928 0x5c59d0 + 0xef58
7 Microsoft Word 0x020205ec 0x2008000 + 0x185ec
8 Microsoft Word 0x02020584 0x2008000 + 0x18584
9 Microsoft Word 0x0201ed94 0x2008000 + 0x16d94
10 Microsoft Word 0x0201ec18 0x2008000 + 0x16c18
11 Microsoft Word 0x0201cedc 0x2008000 + 0x14edc
12 Microsoft_Office_2001Z 0x01021954 0x1008000 + 0x19954
13 Microsoft Word 0x0201cc28 0x2008000 + 0x14c28

PPC Thread State:
srr0: 0x005d0758 srr1: 0x0000f030 vrsave: 0x00000000
cr: 0x44002228 xer: 0x00000004 lr: 0x005d03f8 ctr: 0x90001690
r0: 0x00000000 r1: 0xbfffe680 r2: 0x0073d000 r3: 0x049e3ffc
r4: 0x049d400c r5: 0x859e4020 r6: 0x7effffdc r7: 0x81010020
r8: 0x0000fff0 r9: 0x00000068 r10: 0x0000007f r11: 0x049d4010
r12: 0x90001690 r13: 0x049d4000 r14: 0x0074a768 r15: 0xbfffe8b0
r16: 0x81010014 r17: 0x00002107 r18: 0x00000000 r19: 0x000007f6
r20: 0x00001fd8 r21: 0x00000000 r22: 0x00000107 r23: 0x00000000
r24: 0x049d4000 r25: 0x0074a67c r26: 0x0074b770 r27: 0x0074a770
r28: 0x0073c904 r29: 0x0074a684 r30: 0x00001000 r31: 0x00002000

Binary Images Description:
0x1000 - 0x9fff Microsoft Word /Applications/Microsoft Office X/Microsoft Word
0x287000 - 0x2d29b1 CarbonLibpwpc PEF binary: CarbonLibpwpc
0x2d29c0 - 0x2eacad Apple;Carbon;Multimedia PEF binary: Apple;Carbon;Multimedia
0x2ec1f0 - 0x2edf7b Apple;Carbon;Networking PEF binary: Apple;Carbon;Networking
0x312150 - 0x312202 CFMPriv_CoreFoundation PEF binary: CFMPriv_CoreFoundation
0x3123f0 - 0x3124a5 CFMPriv_DVComponentGlue PEF binary: CFMPriv_DVComponentGlue
0x3126d0 - 0x312773 CFMPriv_QuickTime PEF binary: CFMPriv_QuickTime
0x3127f0 - 0x312867 CFMPriv_System PEF binary: CFMPriv_System
0x312b10 - 0x312be0 CFMPriv_CarbonSound PEF binary: CFMPriv_CarbonSound
0x312c60 - 0x312d33 CFMPriv_CommonPanels PEF binary: CFMPriv_CommonPanels
0x312e10 - 0x312ecb CFMPriv_Help PEF binary: CFMPriv_Help
0x312ed0 - 0x312f9a CFMPriv_HIToolbox PEF binary: CFMPriv_HIToolbox
0x313020 - 0x3130f6 CFMPriv_HTMLRendering PEF binary: CFMPriv_HTMLRendering
0x313170 - 0x313243 CFMPriv_ImageCapture PEF binary: CFMPriv_ImageCapture
0x3132d0 - 0x3133b5 CFMPriv_NavigationServices PEF binary: CFMPriv_NavigationServices
0x313430 - 0x313506 CFMPriv_OpenScripting?MacBLib PEF binary: CFMPriv_OpenScripting?MacBLib
0x3135e0 - 0x31369e CFMPriv_Print PEF binary: CFMPriv_Print
0x3136c0 - 0x31378d CFMPriv_SecurityHI PEF binary: CFMPriv_SecurityHI
0x313810 - 0x3138f2 CFMPriv_SpeechRecognition PEF binary: CFMPriv_SpeechRecognition
0x313970 - 0x313a43 CFMPriv_CarbonCore PEF binary: CFMPriv_CarbonCore
0x313ac0 - 0x313b93 CFMPriv_OSServices PEF binary: CFMPriv_OSServices
0x313c70 - 0x313d32 CFMPriv_AE PEF binary: CFMPriv_AE
0x313d40 - 0x313e05 CFMPriv_ATS PEF binary: CFMPriv_ATS
0x313e80 - 0x313f57 CFMPriv_ColorSync PEF binary: CFMPriv_ColorSync
0x313fe0 - 0x3140c3 CFMPriv_FindByContent PEF binary: CFMPriv_FindByContent
0x314140 - 0x31421a CFMPriv_HIServices PEF binary: CFMPriv_HIServices
0x314290 - 0x314370 CFMPriv_LangAnalysis PEF binary: CFMPriv_LangAnalysis
0x314400 - 0x3144e6 CFMPriv_LaunchServices PEF binary: CFMPriv_LaunchServices
0x3145c0 - 0x314697 CFMPriv_PrintCore PEF binary: CFMPriv_PrintCore
0x3146a0 - 0x314762 CFMPriv_QD PEF binary: CFMPriv_QD
0x314860 - 0x314949 CFMPriv_SpeechSynthesis PEF binary: CFMPriv_SpeechSynthesis
0x5c59d0 - 0x6f714b MCPZ.stb PEF binary: MCPZ.stb
0x1008000 - 0x11c8d27 Microsoft_Office_2001Z PEF binary: Microsoft_Office_2001Z
0x2008000 - 0x2a0d6df Microsoft Word PEF binary: Microsoft Word
0x73230000 - 0x73233fff libmx.A.dylib /usr/lib/libmx.A.dylib
0x76c02000 - 0x76c12fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.0.3 (vecLib 3.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x80a50000 - 0x80ad4fff libstdc++.6.dylib /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x80c80000 - 0x80c88fff libgcc_s.1.dylib /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x88100000 - 0x88236fff com.apple.vImage 1.0.0 (1.2.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x8be40000 - 0x8be41fff DVComponentGlue /System/Library/Frameworks/DVComponentGlue.framework/Versions/A/DVComponentGlue
0x8fc90000 - 0x8fc90fff com.apple.Accelerate 1.0.3 (Accelerate 1.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4ffff dyld /usr/lib/dyld
0x90000000 - 0x9014ffff libSystem.B.dylib /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x901c0000 - 0x9026efff com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.3.10 (299.39)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x902b0000 - 0x90529fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 10.3.9 (558)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90584000 - 0x905f3fff com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.3.6 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90610000 - 0x9069afff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 3.0.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x90700000 - 0x90700fff com.apple.CoreServices 10.3 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x907c7000 - 0x907d2fff libCSync.A.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x907f0000 - 0x907f9fff com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.0.5	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x90810000 - 0x90810fff com.apple.ApplicationServices 1.0 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x908c5000 - 0x90915fff com.apple.HIServices 1.4.1 (0.0.1d1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x90940000 - 0x909b3fff com.apple.DesktopServices 1.2.6	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x909f0000 - 0x90a08fff com.apple.WebServices 1.1.1 (1.1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Versions/A/WebServicesCore
0x90c32000 - 0x90c45fff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x90d00000 - 0x90d1bfff com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.7.1 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x90d40000 - 0x90d40fff com.apple.Carbon 10.3 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x913a0000 - 0x9145ffff ColorSync /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x914ad000 - 0x914e5fff com.apple.AE 1.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x91813000 - 0x9181ffff com.apple.help 1.0.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x9194f000 - 0x9195ffff com.apple.ImageCapture 2.1.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x91990000 - 0x9199bfff com.apple.securityhi 1.2 (90)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x91a40000 - 0x91ab3fff com.apple.NavigationServices 3.3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x91b10000 - 0x91b2afff libPDFRIP.A.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPDFRIP.A.dylib
0x91b50000 - 0x91b5ffff libPSRIP.A.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPSRIP.A.dylib
0x91b80000 - 0x91b93fff libRIP.A.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x92070000 - 0x92096fff com.apple.FindByContent 1.4 (1.2)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FindByContent.framework/Versions/A/FindByContent
0x92170000 - 0x92358fff com.apple.security 2.5 (29780)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92727000 - 0x9275ffff com.apple.LaunchServices 10.3.5 (98.4)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x927b2000 - 0x927c6fff libCGATS.A.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x927f0000 - 0x92827fff com.apple.CFNetwork 1.2.6 (71.13)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x93533000 - 0x935ebfff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.3.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x93812000 - 0x938cbfff com.apple.QD 3.4.74 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x939d0000 - 0x939d4fff libmathCommon.A.dylib /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93b3c000 - 0x93bcffff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x93c12000 - 0x93c2ffff com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x93da4000 - 0x93dacfff libbsm.dylib /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x942eb000 - 0x94354fff com.apple.htmlrendering 1.1.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x94580000 - 0x9458dfff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.1 (1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x94596000 - 0x945aafff libcups.2.dylib /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x945b0000 - 0x945b9fff libz.1.dylib /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x94610000 - 0x9462afff libresolv.9.dylib /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x94650000 - 0x946affff com.apple.SearchKit 1.0.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x946ed000 - 0x94704fff com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.5.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x94723000 - 0x949fbfff com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.203.33 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x94efd000 - 0x94f4bfff com.apple.print.framework.Print 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x950da000 - 0x951a1fff libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x954c0000 - 0x95ac6fff libBLAS.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x95b20000 - 0x95df0fff libLAPACK.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x95e0a000 - 0x95e1afff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x95e40000 - 0x95eadfff libvDSP.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x95f00000 - 0x95f20fff libvMisc.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x96074000 - 0x960dbfff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 2.1.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x9618e000 - 0x9618efff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x968d0000 - 0x969b2fff libicucore.A.dylib /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x96a04000 - 0x96a58fff com.apple.bom 1.2.8 (64.2)	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x96aa0000 - 0x96acefff libssl.0.9.7.dylib /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x96ade000 - 0x96af8fff com.apple.openscripting 1.2.1 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x96b50000 - 0x96bdffff ATS /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x96c00000 - 0x96c8cfff com.apple.ink.framework 101.1.4 (55.12)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x96e80000 - 0x96e90fff com.apple.vecLib 3.0.3 (vecLib 3.0.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x972f7000 - 0x975c6fff com.apple.QuickTime 7.1.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x98195000 - 0x9851afff com.apple.HIToolbox 1.3.7 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox



HELP I HAVE WORK TO DO!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you check the error logs using /Applications/Utilities/Console?

Often the error message there can be easier and more descriptive and might help locate the issue faster.


----------



## social worker (Oct 24, 2008)

Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
1970-01-01 01:00:36 +0100
I'm in the main function
diagappDialogBase::setProperty( "sizeGripEnabled", value ) failed: property invalid, read-only or does not exist


----------



## social worker (Oct 24, 2008)

**********

Host Name: susan-evans-Computer.local
Date/Time: 2008-10-28 00:34:51 +0000
OS Version: 10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: wc
Path: /usr/bin/wc
Version: ??? (???)
PID: 708
Thread: Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

dyld: wc truncated or malformed library: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib (load command 0 fileoff plus filesize extends past end of the library)


----------



## social worker (Oct 24, 2008)

and thank you to who ever is spending time and effort to fix my problem.


----------



## social worker (Oct 24, 2008)

Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
1970-01-01 01:00:36 +0100
I'm in the main function
diagappDialogBase::setProperty( "sizeGripEnabled", value ) failed: property invalid, read-only or does not exist
30 Oct 20:37:25 ntpdate[371]: step time server 17.72.255.11 offset 1225394270.055556 sec
30 Oct 20:37:49 ntpdate[372]: adjust time server 17.72.255.12 offset -0.001327 sec


----------

